# Tonight is the night AEW just became the top wrestling company in the world!!!



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 22, 2021)

Wait for the ratings. The Head of the Table will outdraw that straight edge skinny fat dork and reality will quickly kick in.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Just say no to drugs next time.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Wait for the ratings. The Head of the Table will outdraw that straight edge skinny fat dork and reality will quickly kick in.


😂😂😂


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Doesn't literally every metric say otherwise?


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Wait for the ratings. The Head of the Table will outdraw that straight edge skinny fat dork and reality will quickly kick in.


Reigns is garbage and everyone knows it.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Stfu, WWE will always be the undisputed no.1. AEW has momentum, why can’t you just support and let them grow more for them to become viable competition to WWE the same way WCW was before.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 22, 2021)

RLT1981 said:


> Reigns is garbage and everyone knows it.


The Panthers are garbage and everyone knows it. Reigns is a champion, an alpha and the biggest star in wrestling. The Panthers will never win anything.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> The Panthers are garbage and everyone knows it. Reigns is a champion, an alpha and the biggest star in wrestling. The Panthers will never win anything.


enjoy ur oldberg match at summerslam wwe mark.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RLT1981 said:


> enjoy ur oldberg match at summerslam wwe mark.


didn't sting wrestle last week? 

and at the last ppv?


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Stfu, WWE will always be the undisputed no.1. AEW has momentum, why can’t you just support and let them grow more for them to become viable competition to WWE the same way WCW was before.


dude quit crying its over for you wwe shills accept defeat and move on


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

La Parka said:


> didn't sting wrestle last week?
> 
> and at the last ppv?


Sting can still wrestle unlike Oldberg who can't go past 2 mins.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 22, 2021)

La Parka said:


> didn't sting wrestle last week?
> 
> and at the last ppv?


They had Shaq wrestle. They've got Big Show, Mark Henry, Matt Hardy, Christian, Billy Gunn, Goldust. AEW is WWF circa 1999's mid-card. And these nerds want to bring up one of the 10 biggest stars in wrestling history headlining a PPV? Pathetic.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dude until it beats WWE in the viewership it's still number 2, why are people on here so insecure about that?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

RLT1981 said:


> dude quit crying its over for you wwe shills accept defeat and move on


I ain’t a shill. AEW is barely a household name. WWE is the 4th most watch channel on YouTube, with 80+ million subscribers. AEW isn’t close to challenging WWE.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Dude until it beats WWE in the viewership it's still number 2, why are people on here so insecure about that?


In terms of show quality it’s number #1 by a mile. That’s what matters to some of us.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

TheGreatBanana said:


> I ain’t a shill. AEW is barely a household name. WWE is the 4th most watch channel on YouTube, with 80+ million subscribers. AEW isn’t close to challenging WWE.


tonight says otherwise.

CM punk signing is like Hogan signing with WCW in 1994 its game on now baby!!


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> In terms of show quality it’s number #1 by a mile. That’s what matters to some of us.


agreed 100% its about what show is better and the stars are going to AEW now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RLT1981 said:


> tonight says otherwise.
> 
> CM punk signing is like Hogan signing with WCW in 1994 its game on now baby!!


Punk signing is huge but it's not Hogan level, glad you're happy though mate.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I loved CM Punk but honestly, I kinda wish he didn't return. Myself and most other fans moved on. The guy has one hell of an ego problem and I guarantee if he isn't in main event matches and high profile feuds he wouldn't be signing so I'm sure he'll hijack most of the main event scene making home grown AEW talent and indie stars from the past 4-6 years less relevant in angles on there unless they lose. I'm much more invested in The Elite, Malakai Black, Miro, Best Friends, Dark Order, The Pinnacle and The Inner Circle than I am about a returning CM Punk some 7 years later. I hope that time gap and a failed UFC stint humbled him to take some losses. His 2012-2014 "I'm the Best" toxicity was really fucking atrocious.


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

AEW's not the top wrestling company in the world but has the potential to be. It's certainly more entertaining than WWE. CM Punk's debut was incredible. The show got a mega upgrade. If they put on shows like this again, and again... and WWE doesn't step up their game... how could they not become #1?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> In terms of show quality it’s number #1 by a mile. That’s what matters to some of us.


So the only thing that matters is something that is completely subjective.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

RLT1981 said:


> tonight says otherwise.
> 
> CM punk signing is like Hogan signing with WCW in 1994 its game on now baby!!


Not even close, you can’t be that delusional.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> The Panthers are garbage and everyone knows it. Reigns is a champion, an alpha and the biggest star in wrestling. The Panthers will never win anything.


Dude, you are not an alpha. I can tell just with your typing. If you gotta brag about being an alpha, you ain't one twinkle toes.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

CM Punk is the most over wrestler in the industry now.

You'd LOVE to see it


----------



## DerekArmstrong (Dec 4, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Wait for the ratings. The Head of the Table will outdraw that straight edge skinny fat dork and reality will quickly kick in.


China loves Punk because he reminds us of the Revolution. Roman Reigns is the type of barbarian we use to annex territories in the desert


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Amazing moment. One of the best moments I’ve ever seen. But with that said. CHILL. Lmao


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Dude, you are not an alpha. I can tell just with your typing. If you gotta brag about being an alpha, you ain't one twinkle toes.


my typing sucks I know it lol. I'm just a guy who happy as fuck tonight is why I love pro wrestling and when its done right you get magic moments like this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> In terms of show quality it’s number #1 by a mile. That’s what matters to some of us.


Nah folk only go with the subjective argument because they know they don't have the objective argument.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

AEW's first night back in front of live crowds last month was the moment that I personally felt like AEW had clearly surpassed WWE in quality and importance. 

I'd say they will need to sustain this level for about a year until the shift in power might truly be reflected in the ratings, but spiritually, AEW is clearly a significantly higher-quality product and I sense that the most active sections of the wrestling world has already shifted their collective preference to AEW.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Literally zero reason to watch WWE again especially if Danielson and possibly Wyatt show up.

Sorry WWE is trash they offer very little that interests me. Sad because I grew up on that company. 

Sure Fox will outdraw a cable channel the roman apologists will think it has anything to do with him is funny.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Honestly don’t even give a shit about ratings at this point. The better company in the world clearly is AEW, and I don’t need Joe Schmo and his cousins from Hicksville KY watching it on TV to validate my reasoning.

That’s their loss, lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> AEW's first night back in front of live crowds last month was the moment that I personally felt like AEW had clearly surpassed WWE in quality and importance.
> 
> I'd say they will need to sustain this level for about a year until the shift in power might truly be reflected in the ratings, but spiritually, AEW is clearly a significantly higher-quality product and I sense that the most active sections of the wrestling world has already shifted their collective preference to AEW.



...wut lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Dude until it beats WWE in the viewership it's still number 2, why are people on here so insecure about that?


WWE will always be #1 until it folds, which it won’t. But AEW is a better wrestling company.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

WWE is still number 1, but not because of their YouTube channel. Millions of Indians watching 3 minute YouTube clips means.....absolutely nothing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

AEW will never be number one with the awful booking from TK. The Punk moment was awesome but the rest of the show fell into the same issues AEW always does.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay lol, let's pump the breaks a lot. They are a strong #2, and honestly are I think the strongest #2 since WCW folded. But #1 they are not, and if anything maybe they'll start catching Raw soon and even beat them within the next couple years. 

But WWE for the forseeable future is #1, and will be for a long time.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

RLT1981 said:


> my typing sucks I know it lol. I'm just a guy who happy as fuck tonight is why I love pro wrestling and when its done right you get magic moments like this.


Not in response to you my bad brother. But hell fucking yeah!! Dude had my hyped when he came out! That response was insane. I could barely hear his music.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like the idea of bringing this energy to this sub-forum. Will just lead to toxic posts IMO.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW will never be number one with the awful booking from TK. The Punk moment was awesome but the rest of the show fell into the same issues AEW always does.


Dude, just stop watching. All you do is complain. And for what? Couldn't be me. I would have stopped watching long ago if I didn't like it as much as you don't. Youre becoming a joke at this point.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Haven't heard a pop like that in years.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In terms of entertainment, it's been top for a while.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Dude, just stop watching. All you do is complain. And for what? Couldn't be me. I would have stopped watching long ago if I didn't like it as much as you don't. Youre becoming a joke at this point.


You post this regularly, how about you stop telling me to stop watching?

Listen, I've not watched properly or regularly since December 2020 when Kenny Omega and Joey Janella went out and had a random hardcore match on television for the World Title. I was done with it, CM Punk dragged me back in because I love the guy and am a huge fan of his and I'm left disappointed again.

Don't blame me for AEW's shortcomings as bookers. Bring someone in who knows what they're doing and I'd probably be #allelite because god knows they have enough talented individuals to put together an entertaining show.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

This is why we can't have nice things. Was an awesome moment but why do we have to lie and overhype and insult anyone who disagrees as AEW fans?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice pop but the ridiculous thing was CM Punk talking about all the YOUNG talent in AEW while looking up at 62 year old Sting ...


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

A first for AEW where they didn't announce a guy by turning the lights out and a random guy wearing a mask appears in the ring


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I like AEW a lot more then WWE. They are much better in my opinion, but no. And that's a strong solid no. They have potential, and they might get there over time. For now though, it's still WWE. Don't ruin this awesome moment by doing this. Cmon now.


----------



## BlissLynch (Oct 7, 2019)

I don’t have a piece in either battle. But that’s like saying The XFL well replace the NFL.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cooper09 said:


> Nice pop but the ridiculous thing was CM Punk talking about all the YOUNG talent in AEW while looking up at 62 year old Sting ...


And the show ending with 62 year old Sting giving said young talent a beatdown with former WWE Champion Moxley and 40 year old Eddie Kingston.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

RLT1981 said:


> I've got goose bumps after watching Punk's return nothing in WWE from here out will ever top that feeling.Its time to admit to ourselfs that WWE is now#2 and AEW has over taken them as #1 wrestling company in the world.


No, but they are building a solid, solid foundation to be a strong and steady #2 to a faltering, ossified WWE. If they can maintain their numbers then the large content deals will come their way too.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

BlissLynch said:


> I don’t have a piece in either battle. But that’s like saying The XFL well replace the NFL.


Not comparable situation.

More like Apple trying to regain its market share through fresh products and innovation after Jobs returned. Or Toyota out producing GM in quality and innovation in the 1970s and 1980s and eventually relegating the former behemoth to an also-ran status.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And the show ending with 62 year old Sting giving said young talent a beatdown with former WWE Champion Moxley and 40 year old Eddie Kingston.


Don't be ageist. I will not have your fear of growing old besmirch the mad King Peter pan. Age is a number in wrestling as long as you perform decent Peter


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And the show ending with 62 year old Sting giving said young talent a beatdown with former WWE Champion Moxley and 40 year old Eddie Kingston.


2.0 is not a built up team. They’re cannon fodder. You would have the argument if that was Jurassic Express or Santana / Ortiz. Or even Private Party.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

In terms of original content AEW is king but it doesn't reflect in the viewership or social media metrics as it should. In terms of history and monetizing, WWE rules. Overall roster is about even imo.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm luke warm on Punk's return to wrestling, but wow, the electricity and the energy I saw this morning for his comeback was incredible. 

AEW is a special company with a special vibe, there's no doubt it's been the shot in the arm the business needed. It feels fresh, it feels vibrant, it feels like it's got longevity - why so many people want it to fail is beyond me.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE will never not be king of the mountain, but this 2 year old company is kicking the king's ass right now. Night before WWE's biggest show of the year and nobody is talking about it. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

AthleticGirth said:


> I'm luke warm on Punk's return to wrestling, but wow, the electricity and the energy I saw this morning for his comeback was incredible.
> 
> AEW is a special company with a special vibe, there's no doubt it's been the shot in the arm the business needed. It feels fresh, it feels vibrant, it feels like it's got longevity - why so many people want it to fail is beyond me.


In all honesty I don't think most want it to fail. Some absolute WWE marks do for sure. Why is beyond me because the McMahons only cares about record revenue, licensing deals and selling shit to the Saudis. The TV content is an afterthought if they can get away with it - they can't with Fox, hence why SmackDown is watchable. Grifters coasting along on former glories comes to mind. 

Others fall in to two camps.

1) Frustration with the product. Basically forgetting every wrestling show of the past 40 years was hit and miss, inconsistent and featured a lot of stuff that only made sense to children and low IQ. They feel Khan overhyped and over embellished what AEW would be via his sport based presentation claims. Like Jim Cornette, they are disappointed. 

2) It doesn't offer what they want. 6'5 muscle bound promo maestros that remind them of their heroes from 25 years ago.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

RLT1981 said:


> I've got goose bumps after watching Punk's return nothing in WWE from here out will ever top that feeling.Its time to admit to ourselfs that WWE is now#2 and AEW has over taken them as #1 wrestling company in the world.


SO...the new, fresh, young and exciting wrestling company (fresh off of having a 62 year old senior citizen wrestle on their last show which was also main evented by a 50 year old) signs a 42 year old guy that hasn't wrestled in seven years and they are now the top company in the world.....that makes a ton of sense.

Its ok to be giddy when you see one of your favorites come back after so long....but lets not get delusional. Sure, the ratings will be good for the next few weeks and the PPV will do a great number. 

Lets fast forward to December. The goo goo ga ga, OMG Punk is back will have worn off...as well as Bryan Danielson and so on and so forth coming in. Punk's schtick and wrestling the flippity floppers will get tired quick and the numbers will dwindle back down to the 700-900k. 

Also, look at this episode of Rampage's ratings when it comes out....I guarantee many did as I did and tuned in to see the worst kept secret confirmed and tuned out when Jungle Boy and the others started to flip and flop and do their synchronised routine.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Black Metal said:


> I loved CM Punk but honestly, I kinda wish he didn't return. Myself and most other fans moved on. The guy has one hell of an ego problem and I guarantee if he isn't in main event matches and high profile feuds he wouldn't be signing so I'm sure he'll hijack most of the main event scene making home grown AEW talent and indie stars from the past 4-6 years less relevant in angles on there unless they lose. I'm much more invested in The Elite, Malakai Black, Miro, Best Friends, Dark Order, The Pinnacle and The Inner Circle than I am about a returning CM Punk some 7 years later. I hope that time gap and a failed UFC stint humbled him to take some losses. His 2012-2014 "I'm the Best" toxicity was really fucking atrocious.


You gotta be full of shit, nobody likes fucking Chuck Tayor or Trent Baretta, let alone the Dork Order! But what should I expect from someone that claims to speak for 'most fans.' Just speak for yourself and drop the stupid hyperbole.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> You gotta be full of shit, nobody likes fucking Chuck Tayor or Trent Baretta, let alone the Dork Order! But what should I expect from someone that claims to speak for 'most fans.' Just speak for yourself and drop the stupid hyperbole.


thats Draw Order please


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Literally zero reason to watch WWE again especially if Danielson and possibly Wyatt show up.
> 
> Sorry WWE is trash they offer very little that interests me. Sad because I grew up on that company.
> 
> Sure Fox will outdraw a cable channel the roman apologists will think it has anything to do with him is funny.


You're not wrong. Styles is the only reason I still watch.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thats Draw Order please


Huh?


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

Jesus, this topic. Grow the fuck up. This was a good night for wrestling. Both for AEW, because it put them on the map, and for WWE, because it's a reason to wake the fuck up and quit being the shitstain borefest it is.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I just need Wyatt to show up so my heartbroken kid has a place I can trust won't completely bury her favorite and I'm all in. All in meaning I spend money on prime tickets and merch etc. It is sort of sad cause I have always been wwe even during the 90s but I can't get down with this version.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And the show ending with 62 year old Sting giving said young talent a beatdown with former WWE Champion Moxley and 40 year old Eddie Kingston.


we just glazing over the fact that this entire segment at the end was to hype up Darby Allen a 28 year old AEW original?

Seems like nobody can win on here non matter what.


----------



## MickeyMenthol (Jun 12, 2021)

I think tonight was really good for wrestling. While I don't get CM Punk at all I understand that many fans love him. It brings a level excitement back to wrestling that's been missing since the mid 90's. That is not to say that AEW has the kind of talent that WCW had in the mid 90's or that the WWE has the talent it had in the mid 90's it's just to say that history seems to be repeating itself here if in a more muted, skinny, emaciated, nerdy kind of way. It won't break through though. Wrestling died in 1999.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Wait for the ratings. The Head of the Table will outdraw that straight edge skinny fat dork and reality will quickly kick in.


Roman has never drawn those numbers, cena and edge were always the ones doing it.


----------



## jtpapinc (Dec 18, 2012)

That was the loudest pop I have heard since rocks return in 2011


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Huh?


they’re called ‘Draw Order’

they always draw ratings - look it up


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> we just glazing over the fact that this entire segment at the end was to hype up Darby Allen a 28 year old AEW original?
> 
> Seems like nobody can win on here non matter what.


He's definitely not an AEW original though. He was wrestling elsewhere with the exact same style and gimmick before AEW came around. AEW, and for that matter WWE, impact, ROH and any other company can only claim people they've improved upon, changed dramatically or developed. Not debuted as a finished product. 

Actual AEW originals would be Anna Jay, Anthony Ogogo, Austin Gunn, Brock Anderson, Hook, Jade Cargill and Lee Johnson.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I think the OP got excited by this one and only show in Chicago that is not likely get repeat unitl we get to All Out. The question is, does this unique show where all the eye balls were on AEW got people to be interesting in the product? I'm not sure. They were there for Punk mainly and I don't think what they saw for the rest of the show must have impressed them.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

La Parka said:


> didn't sting wrestle last week?
> 
> and at the last ppv?


Sting actually did something we hadn’t seen him do before this week, despite being slower and older. Goldberg has never demonstrated much in terms of stepping up his moveset. Nor should he. He does what he does, and I wouldn’t expect Warrior to have ever updated his moveset either, but there’s also no novelty to Goldberg anymore.

Sting has actually done some things he’s never done before and added to his career in AEW. We’re seeing a new dimension to him as a “manager” (or whatever you want to call it) and is playing his appropriate role, not trying to compete for the world title.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> He's definitely not an AEW original though. He was wrestling elsewhere with the exact same style and gimmick before AEW came around. AEW, and for that matter WWE, impact, ROH and any other company can only claim people they've improved upon, changed dramatically or developed. Not debuted as a finished product.
> 
> Actual AEW originals would be Anna Jay, Anthony Ogogo, Austin is he wasn’t in WWE


If we’re going by that definition then nobody is an original for any mainstream company since they started out wrestling for the school they trained at. So I guess the wrestling schools can only claim original performers lol

Which I’m all for if it stops people on here bitching about AEW stealing WWE & TNA talent lol


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Black Metal said:


> I loved CM Punk but honestly, I kinda wish he didn't return. Myself and most other fans moved on. The guy has one hell of an ego problem and I guarantee if he isn't in main event matches and high profile feuds he wouldn't be signing so I'm sure he'll hijack most of the main event scene making home grown AEW talent and indie stars from the past 4-6 years less relevant in angles on there unless they lose.


In a sense, I agree, but if CM Punk was ever in the position to do one last run, this is it. I can’t lie and say I’m not excited for the prospects of something like Punk vs Omega, or if Bryan follows, seeing Punk vs Bryan in an arena outside of WWE.

I do think Punk’s signing did interfere with the Page-Omega angle, and that might have messed up something big. Maybe, but maybe it’s also worth the risk and maybe Page was losing to Omega. We’ll never know. But you’re right that AEW shouldn’t be falling into the trap of taking the spotlight off its homegrown talent. It’s a risk. Hopefully they execute it right. I’m at the very least intrigued to see if they do. Their potential to become the next WCW (I’m talking 1996 WCW) rests on it.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

This _could_ be the equivalent to Nash appearing on Nitro. All the potential in the world, but it really depends what they do with it.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

the forbidden door has been opened in this thread LOL. all the haters gonna flood in here and hate


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Let’s wait and see if Punk has improved from being mediocre in the ring in his eight years away

MMA says otherwise


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol, that is all...


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Heath V said:


> Lol, that is all...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RLT1981 said:


> Reigns is garbage and everyone knows it.


 Define everybody? He came out to a live crowd tonight and you could not hear yourself self think talk talk or yell, the whole damn building was rumbling it was insane. I was 4 rows from ringside he had a live mic and we could not even hear what he was saying nor Cena so again define everybody...


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

RLT1981 said:


> tonight says otherwise.
> 
> CM punk signing is like Hogan signing with WCW in 1994 its game on now baby!!


Ya right. Hogan was snatched from WWE when he was still in his prime. Punk has been out of the game for 7 years and is past his due date. Punk will never be as big as Hogan was. If AEW signed Rock or Cena then it's a story


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I just said to my wife. CM Punk is back. She said who is CM Punk. 😂


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

the44boz said:


> Ya right. Hogan was snatched from WWE when he was still in his prime. Punk has been out of the game for 7 years and is past his due date.


Hogan was only about a year younger when he signed with WCW than Punk is today. Plus, Hogan looked 50 in the face when he was 30. Ring rust might be an issue for Punk, but don't you think you should at least let him wrestle before making that call?


----------



## 749129 (Oct 24, 2020)

Honestly it was emotional moment for me when he came back,All those years I waited and even gave up my hope.
Thank you AEW.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Obvious bait thread. AEW's been great but they definitely still have ways to go before becoming the top company.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Punk signing is huge but it's not Hogan level, glad you're happy though mate.


Yeah. I'm not downplaying Punks signing, it's huuuge. The biggest signing since WWE signed Lesnar in 2012. But it's honestly nowhere near 1994 Hogan.

Hogan had been the biggest draw in wrestling, and its first mainstream crossover star, for the last decade. And while the fans were getting tired of his act, he was still a major draw and boosted WCW attendances by roughly 50% compared to previous years.

Punks return is any hardcore wrestling fans wet dream. But lets not kid ourselves, he is nowhere close to as famous outside of wrestling as 2012 Lesnar or 1994 Hogan.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

In terms of quality, it has been number one for a while IMO, and tonight was the exclamation mark.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

the_flock said:


> I just said to my wife. CM Punk is back. She said who is CM Punk. 😂


Pretty sure that's just your wife's way of saying she doesn't care about your nerdy hobby.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Pretty sure that's just your wife's way of saying she doesn't care about your nerdy hobby.


haha! My wife knew who he was

’the guy with the bags under his eyes? That’s nice honey… but did you get any sleep yet?’


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Heath V said:


> Define everybody? He came out to a live crowd tonight and you could not hear yourself self think talk talk or yell, the whole damn building was rumbling it was insane. I was 4 rows from ringside he had a live mic and we could not even hear what he was saying nor Cena so again define everybody...


Didn’t quite seem that way on TV man, lol


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

THE_OD said:


> Yeah. I'm not downplaying Punks signing, it's huuuge. The biggest signing since WWE signed Lesnar in 2012. But it's honestly nowhere near 1994 Hogan.
> 
> Hogan had been the biggest draw in wrestling, and its first mainstream crossover star, for the last decade. And while the fans were getting tired of his act, he was still a major draw and boosted WCW attendances by roughly 50% compared to previous years.
> 
> Punks return is any hardcore wrestling fans wet dream. But lets not kid ourselves, he is nowhere close to as famous outside of wrestling as 2012 Lesnar or 1994 Hogan.


Hogan was pre IWC and wrestling wasn’t considered a niche (Thanks Vince).

But however, I’d argue to say that this was a bigger comeback than Lesnar. 
Lesnar definitely didn’t have the same level of demand until Punk mentioned him in that 2011 promo and even then, I wouldn’t compare it much, as Lesnar returning didn’t have any real life repercussion on the industry.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Hogan was pre IWC and wrestling wasn’t considered a niche (Thanks Vince).
> 
> But however, I’d argue to say that this was a bigger comeback than Lesnar.


Maybe subjectively. But objectively Lesnar was a huge draw in UFC prior to returning to WWE. Punk has been more or less out of the spotlight for 7 years. And even in his prime he had only 2 years as the second biggest name in WWE. So he wasnt on top for that long.

Brock Lesnar was a well known name outside of wrestling in 2012. CM Punk in 2021 is not.

Oh and I find it a bit silly you sarcastically blame Vince for wrestling being niche. For all his faults. No man in the history of modern wrestling has actually done more to make wrestling mainstream instead of niche. Some might even say one of the problems with WWE is that theyre still chasing the mainstream audience instead of catering to hardcore fans


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

That was the hardest ive marked out for wrestling in god knows how long.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

THE_OD said:


> Maybe subjectively. But objectively Lesnar was a huge draw in UFC prior to returning to WWE. Punk has been more or less out of the spotlight for 7 years. And even in his prime he had only 2 years as the second biggest name in WWE. So he wasnt on top for that long.
> 
> Brock Lesnar was a well known name outside of wrestling in 2012. CM Punk in 2021 is not.
> 
> Oh and I find it a bit silly you sarcastically blame Vince for wrestling being niche. For all his faults. No man in the history of modern wrestling has actually done more to make wrestling mainstream instead of niche. Some might even say one of the problems with WWE is that theyre still chasing the mainstream audience instead of catering to hardcore fans


I edited the reply and added more reasons why I think Punk > Lesnar in terms of comebacks. I should add that in his prime, Punk was a big name for also 2-3 years 2011-2013. 

Also Vince clearly doesn’t/didn’t want competition and *one* of the biggest reasons why wrestling died in the eyes of the mainstream fan was because of the lack of competition. People just got bored and complacent with the same old stuff week after week and then WWE got arrogant after the fall of TNA and assumed nobody would challenge for their throne. Maybe it wasn’t all Vince, but he definitely played his part in the fall.

The next few years are going to be a fun ride, that’s for sure.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

AEW definitely feels like an alternative now that a bracket of the 2010's stars are moving there (Punk, Bryan). They don't need to be No1.

Being a strong No2 is fine which is more connected with the fans and freedom for their performers is still great.

If anyone wants to boast that if your not the no1 your nothing, then you better stop eating your Burger King, drinking your Pepsi and flying Delta.

Anyways back to Punk. Geniune question. Is this bigger than when Angle debuted at TNA? I watched that and it felt like a huge deal. Made me watch TNA for a few months back then, until they inevitably screwed up.


----------



## Bystander (Feb 8, 2020)

I've never watched an episode of AEW, to be honest it's been years since I've watched an episode of WWE. YouTube highlights are the way forward these days to keep in the loop but I must admit I tuned in for CM Punks return. Enjoyed it and the rest of the show.

Dunno why fans immediately have to turn to "which company is better" all the time, just enjoy them both? It's been a long time since theirs been an alternative. AEW is this generations WCW (meant in the most complimentary way possible), great alternative with a good roster. Enjoy it while you can cos you never know what will happen over the next decade.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

mazzah20 said:


> AEW definitely feels like an alternative now that a bracket of the 2010's stars are moving there (Punk, Bryan). They don't need to be No1.
> 
> Being a strong No2 is fine which is more connected with the fans and freedom for their performers is still great.
> 
> ...


Bigger. 

Angle was a huge star, arguably bigger than Punk for a time, but was pilled out of his mind at that point, so much so that WWE was worried he'd die in the ring so they let him go.. Punk is the great white whale even Vince couldn't capture coming back after 7 years of speculation and fan interest.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

OP needs to calm down a little.

Let’s see what Punks booking is like in a few months time then we’ll reconvene.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

mazzah20 said:


> AEW definitely feels like an alternative now that a bracket of the 2010's stars are moving there (Punk, Bryan). They don't need to be No1.
> 
> Being a strong No2 is fine which is more connected with the fans and freedom for their performers is still great.
> 
> ...


yes, waaaaaaaayyyyyy bigger deal than Kurt to TNA


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What AEW gives you

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428900657696628736
What WWE gives you

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427428292932640777
The only people who should prefer WWE over AEW, are kids under the age of 10.

Any adult who still prefers WWE over AEW, clearly has the brain age of a child.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've never watched an episode of AEW before - but I watched yesterday.

I bet there are a ton of other wrestling fans in the same boat as me. Curious how the ratings turn out.

CM Punk is big news. If they bring Daniel Bryan out too, and can find a way to have Bryan recapture some of the magic he had in WWE in 2014-2015 (he was way bigger than even Punk ever got) - this really feels like big time stuff. 

I'll definitely be following AEW more closely in the weeks to come, to see if I can get hooked.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Dr. Middy said:


> Okay lol, let's pump the breaks a lot. They are a strong #2, and honestly are I think the strongest #2 since WCW folded. But #1 they are not, and if anything maybe they'll start catching Raw soon and even beat them within the next couple years.
> 
> But WWE for the forseeable future is #1, and will be for a long time.


I can see them catching Raw, which is why Vince will sell just before it happens.

Same way, NXT Takeover Stand and Deliver beat AEW on the final Wednesday night war night. “He who wins last wins biggest etc”

Vince reminds me in football of Sir Alex Ferguson. In his final years in charge of Manchester United, he bought ageing players that could be explosive right now, but have injuries after. And a squad that was ageing.

All this was designed so he can finish his tenure with the most league titles than any other team. He retired on top. While Manchester United as a club have yet to win the title nearly a decade after he left.

Same with Vince, he wants to retire with WWE still the highest ratings, still the number one in every metric. And when he gets out by the time AEW are on top, the narrative will be its NBC/Disney’s fault. They took WWE down now Vince is gone.

You really think people will remember the bad times of Vince when he sells up? It will be #ThankYouVince all over Twitter to talk about the good times. The same way people hail late 2016 Smackdown as amazing, when all everyone did at that time was complain about James Ellsworth closing the show all the time. Wrestling fans have small memories.

Look at how people talk about WWE ending WCW, when it was the AOL/Time Warner merger that killed WCW. But people eat up WWE’s narrative.

Mark my words - Vince will be out by the time AEW take over, and the narrative will be Vince retired on top. WWE are not worried.

Dislaimer - This is all ASSUMING AEW surpass WWE in the ratings. As long as Vince is around WWE remains number 1. Any SEMBLANCE of movement between 1&2 doesn't happen while he is in charge.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I wouldn't go that far. That being said, that overshadowed anything WWE did over the past 5 plus years.

The real test is will Punk bring in more viewers.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Meanwhile, back in the real world…


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

mazzah20 said:


> AEW definitely feels like an alternative now that a bracket of the 2010's stars are moving there (Punk, Bryan). They don't need to be No1.
> 
> Being a strong No2 is fine which is more connected with the fans and freedom for their performers is still great.
> 
> ...


I'd say it was bigger. Simply because Punk has been away so long whereas Kurt had been onscreen continuously for over 6 years. Plus Impact nearly always had an issue with presentation - Universal Studios set. On the road AEW is visually like peak WCW and comparable to WWE.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> What AEW gives you
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428900657696628736
> What WWE gives you
> ...


WWE does feel and look more and more like one long advertisement for Mattel and those Slam Attax cards. Strangely enough they've dropped two kids favourites in The Fiend and Braun Strowman. Plus booked two heels as their world champs for most of the year. Go figure.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

So much exaggeration in this thread.
AEW had a great moment for Punk fans, but that´s it. No single person will suddenly make AEW the #1 promotion. It takes time, good booking and good talent. It´s a team effort, and there´s no "I" in "Team"


----------



## Fallfarc (Oct 10, 2016)

It's great to have a wrestling promotion that is actually enjoyable, wwe became incredibly stale and boring in recent years


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> So much exaggeration in this thread.
> AEW had a great moment for Punk fans, but that´s it. No single person will suddenly make AEW the #1 promotion. It takes time, good booking and good talent. It´s a team effort, and there´s no "I" in "Team"


….. there’s a ‘me’


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ….. there’s a ‘me’


.. Which is what the Bucks AKA Generation ME  (See what I did there?) thinks.. And until they stop that, they´re not surpassing WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> .. Which is what the Bucks AKA Generation ME  (See what I did there?) thinks.. And until they stop that, they´re not surpassing WWE.


they can never surpass wwe - its two different industries

wwe is the king of sports entertainment/ aew is the king of pro wrestling


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Competition is healthy. Could be a good time to be a wrestling fan if WWE ups its game. If they all sign, people will also tune in to see how Bryan, Bray and Strowman do in a different environment.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Competition is healthy. Could be a good time to be a wrestling fan if WWE ups its game. If they all sign, people will also tune in to see how Bryan, Bray and Strowman do in a different environment.


It’s already a good time to be a wrestling fan and has been for 2 years really, the pandemic just stalled things.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Financially WWE is going nowhere. Not yesterday, not today and not tomorrow. Unless the company is purchased and the new owners shut it down, that's about the only way you're going to stop WWE.

For pro-wrestling fans, AEW is no longer the "alternative", but rather the leader, with WWE now being the "alternative". Go ahead, poke holes, laugh, etc. however the $ signs and net-worth are of no consequence to 'The Average Joe' pro-wrestling fan, but it is consequential only to it's stockholders and investors. Wrestling fans could care less.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

RLT1981 said:


> enjoy ur oldberg match at summerslam wwe mark.


Why do you think you're different from that guy? If they're a mark, so are you.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

WWE marks defending it as the top wrestling company, while the president has announced that they he doesn’t use the term wrestling and finds it to be a dirty word. 

We were all WWF fans as kids, and I suppose it’s hard for some to let go. 

They’re in here comparing Goldberg going for the main title (in under two minutes or he dies) against Sting - undeniable wrestling legend - giving Darby Allin the rub of his life in the mid-card. 

Selling the most, or making the most $ means very little in terms of quality. Look at Call of Duty (video game), Fast & Furious (movie).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bit Bitterson said:


> WWE marks defending it as the top wrestling company, while the president has announced that they he doesn’t use the term wrestling and finds it to be a dirty word.
> 
> We were all WWF fans as kids, and I suppose it’s hard for some to let go.
> 
> ...


its like they forget we were wwe fans until just the other day

we just fell off one by one - but we know their story


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

Nope.. still behind WWE

However they are the hottest atm, we’ll have to see where this current big momentum takes them. I hope they keep staying uphill from there on


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Bit Bitterson said:


> WWE marks defending it as the top wrestling company, while the president has announced that they he doesn’t use the term wrestling and finds it to be a dirty word.
> 
> We were all WWF fans as kids, and I suppose it’s hard for some to let go.
> 
> ...


I've been a WWE fan for a lot of years, even though the last few years I barely watch a couple segments per week. I have watched some AEW, because they have many wrestlers I like, but I haven't really become a watcher. So while I'm still biased towards WWE; I consider myself fairly neutral.

I don't think AEW is going to beat WWE anytime soon, but WWE decadence is and has been real for a long time. Some people like to blame part timers, but I honestly think they are the sympton, not the sickness. Everytime WWE have failed pushing the right people. Or have pushed the right people but completely failed at giving them a proper character, a decent storyline or even an acceptable booking. Or when instead of doing everything they could to keep the kind of talent that can become your backbone (I'm talking about these people that may not become main eventers but can be solid, well-established midcarders and uppercarders, like Kane in the old days). I mean, they have the likes of Hardy and Mysterio, but even then, the way they book their talent most of the time is horrible. Even some of the "intangible" stuff like the theme songs of most wrestlers or the way the title belts look are significantly worse now than how they were back in the day (comparing those gaudy big Ws over a plain black belt in an ugly frame with the Big Gold or the Winged Eagle still hurts). NXT hasn't been a lot better: it doesn't really feel like the larger than life personalities, characters and gimmicks wrestling needs are there, and most of the talent screams "perpetual lowcarder". 

So yep. WWE have done almost everything wrong and they have it coming. As I still consider myself a WWE guy, I'd like to believe the competition AEW brings will make them realize their mistakes and fight to be better. But after all these years, and after all the opportunities WWE have gotten to do things better, and how many times they've utterly failed, I cannot see Vince McMahon learning a thing.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

was an epic wrestling moment. maybe the best since the rock return as WM host, or the streak ending.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

You’re all nuts Monday’s is where it’s at. I mean you get Jinder Mahal, Mansoor, Riddle, Nia Ajax and Rhea Ripley vs Nikki Cross every week. That’s good shit pal.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

nunzioguy said:


> I can see them catching Raw, which is why Vince will sell just before it happens.
> 
> Same way, NXT Takeover Stand and Deliver beat AEW on the final Wednesday night war night. “He who wins last wins biggest etc”
> 
> ...


That's a strange comparison tbh, at least in the way you describe. In his last 3 years (in reverse order), first team purchases were aged 20, 20, 22, 26, 20, 19, 25, 23, 18, 20, 23 and 29. Only one player over 25. The problem was that the young players were all a long way from being as good as the ageing players who already existed at the club. None of them progressed as hoped.

That may be similar to WWE, just in a different manner than you said. They may have a lot of younger talent around and coming through - the intent to work for the future may be there - but none of them are as good as the veterans like Edge, Cena and co.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice fan video before Punk arrived


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I haven't been following AEW much before now, and I must say, the actual in ring wrestling seems to be superior to WWE. In WWE I usually fast forward through most matches, only watching my favourites wrestle and watching some of the angles, but in AEW I found myself watching guys I've never heard of wrestle, and enjoying their athletic performance in the ring.

It was CM Punk's return that got me to tune in. It was Jungle Express that got me interested in the show as a fan.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Bubbly2 said:


> That's a strange comparison tbh, at least in the way you describe. In his last 3 years (in reverse order), first team purchases were aged 20, 20, 22, 26, 20, 19, 25, 23, 18, 20, 23 and 29. Only one player over 25. The problem was that the young players were all a long way from being as good as the ageing players who already existed at the club. None of them progressed as hoped.
> 
> That may be similar to WWE, just in a different manner than you said. They may have a lot of younger talent around and coming through - the intent to work for the future may be there - but none of them are as good as the veterans like Edge, Cena and co.


I’ll be honest, I let the Robin Van Persie signing, and his subsequent injuries post Ferguson cloud my judgment on that. I’ve always believed Fergie bought RVP to get one good season out of him, so he can end his time on top. Then left United to deal with the mess.

The points you made make more sense.

I really feel Vince is in RVP mode with Goldberg, Cena and the Peacock deal. Just make as much money as you can now, and make sure you retire while still number 1. Though, the overhaul of NXT is leaving foundations for the next buyers (who will be better than David Moyes)

But like Moyes and Woodward in 2013, it will be up to them to rebuild WWE in terms of making new stars and a new creative direction. While Vince retires on top like Fergie.

Thanks for replying, and the detailed ages of the signings. That’s definitely fascinating to know he never signed anyone past 25. RVP really clouded my judgement lol


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Last night was the first time AEW felt like legitimate competition to WWE. They finally have an actual top star in the company who can help put asses in the seats beyond their current audience.

That being said, they need more than just CM Punk to fix what I consider to be major flaws with the company. The chaotic booking, nonsensical big show esk feel and face turns and an over reliance on blood and gore to name a few. 

But I'm happy to have him back as a fan of his and as a fellow Chicago native. I think anyone saying they're already ahead of wwe is laughable. They're definitely the #2 promotion and now have a powerful weapon, what remains to be seen is if they know how to wield said weapon. It's going to take more than just him, but it's a step in the right direction for the company.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Black Metal said:


> His 2012-2014 "I'm the Best" toxicity was really fucking atrocious.


It's called a run. Every big star gets them for a long period. Reigns is in the middle of one, Drew just had a long one too. It's not toxic ... you just dont like him then


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Great week for AEW. Last nights show was really good imo.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Nice fan video before Punk arrived


It really brought me goosebumps


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> What AEW gives you
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428900657696628736
> What WWE gives you
> ...


And other adults will say all of us wrestling fans clearly has the brain age of a child. The lack of self-awareness is astounding.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shawnyhc01 said:


> It really brought me goosebumps


Yep the before whispering of 'is he here, will he show up, etc..' and the lead into the actual theme was great.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Didn’t quite seem that way on TV man, lol


Being there was a whole different story.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

MIZizAwesome said:


> It's called a run. Every big star gets them for a long period. Reigns is in the middle of one, Drew just had a long one too. It's not toxic ... you just dont like him then


I didn’t start watching wrestling in 2019 dude, I know

I am a big fan in fact but you can’t say he was the best person to work with in those time frames from the outside looking in. Don’t know personally, I wasn’t in the locker room. Bough based on the infamous interview he was a bitter, angry and burned out man who had it with WWE. That couldn’t have been well with other co-workers.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Not in response to you my bad brother. But hell fucking yeah!! Dude had my hyped when he came out! That response was insane. I could barely hear his music.


sorry I ended up blocking that dude you was quoting and only saw ur responce.

Its all good.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> What AEW gives you
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428900657696628736
> What WWE gives you
> ...


I don't think I'd go down that route, brother.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think I'd go down that route, brother.


The nerve of Jericho to compare him to Rey Mysterio lol.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think I'd go down that route, brother.


I see no superman capes, water pistols or dog food in sight Chip


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

At this point, I'm just gonna block chip. It's the same old bullshit from him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Nice fan video before Punk arrived


fuuuck - you can legit not hear his theme
Amazing


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they can never surpass wwe - its two different industries
> 
> wwe is the king of sports entertainment/ aew is the king of pro wrestling


There hasn't been 'pro wrestling' on nationwide US TV since 84. AEW is as cartoony as WWE in every way, even more so.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> Hogan was only about a year younger when he signed with WCW than Punk is today. Plus, Hogan looked 50 in the face when he was 30. Ring rust might be an issue for Punk, but don't you think you should at least let him wrestle before making that call?


Punk looks 50 too. Have you not noticed the grey hairs and wrinkly face on Punk


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Let's wait and see how it's reflected in the _longterm_ ratings before assuming a seismic shift. AEW is still small fries compared to WWE in terms of brand recognition and global reach.


It was a great moment (perhaps _the_ most noteworthy moment in AEW thus far) but it's his first week back and it happened in Chicago where loud pops were commonplace for Punk in the WWE. Shitty, inconsistent booking can ruin all that in a few months time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

validreasoning said:


> There hasn't been 'pro wrestling' on nationwide US TV since 84. AEW is as cartoony as WWE in every way, even more so.


you’ll hear no arguments from me

but the companies themselves

they describe themselves as sports entertainment and as pro wrestling

those are two different things 🤷‍♂️

wether you or i believe it, does not matter - the companies believe it - otherwise they would not push these two terms so hard


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

For all of the doubters (who said he's one-dimensional, was never a draw, etc.) last night proved that CM Punk is a legitimate star and bonafide main event talent. It's something pro wrestling severely lacks today. The only full-time, 'new' guy WWE have in that caliber today is Reigns.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Doesn't literally every metric say otherwise?


Not really. AEW has gained around 1 million viewers in two years. WWE has lost how many?

The problem is with data is that it needs to be interpreted.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

We see all haters come. It means AEW is the matter for them now.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

shawnyhc01 said:


> We see all haters come. It means AEW is the matter for them now.


I mean if someone’s going to make a post declaring that something is the best wrestling company, you’re going to get some different opinions.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

It's not number two (at the moment) but am I interested in AEW more than WWE right now? Hell yeah...Looking forward to buying the PPV..something I haven't said in years..


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

You must have missed that Becky squash last night.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wwe is certainly at rock bottom just now and aew are killing it. The families and kids that watch wwe will swing the metrics their favour but I feel this was definitely a turning point moment. Vince will sell up soon and wwe could go further down the pan.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> There hasn't been 'pro wrestling' on nationwide US TV since 84. AEW is as cartoony as WWE in every way, even more so.


WWE and AEW are two completely different things that only look similar on the surface. Vince McMahon calls it sports entertainment and claims that they're not competing with any pro wrestling promotion (despite his actions clearly showing otherwise). According to Vince, he has been running a variety show, not a wrestling show, since the 80s. They try to shy away from the wrestling world as much as possible. Meanwhile AEW is absolutely a part of the wrestling world and isn't embarrassed to call itself pro wrestling and isn't embarrassed of, or antagonistic towards, its fans. WWE is a TV show about a wrestling show. AEW is a wrestling show that just happens to be filmed and shown on TV.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

imscotthALLIN said:


> You must have missed that Becky squash last night.


I can’t believe they did that, wtf? It’s like they hate their own company…


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’ll hear no arguments from me
> 
> but the companies themselves
> 
> ...


You know why WWE calls themselves "Sports Entertainment" instead of wrestling? It was a trick to avoid regulation from the athletic commissions. 
AEW and WWE are 2 sides of the same coin -WWE is wrestling as much as AEW is, and AEW is as much "Sports Entertainment" as WWE (Despite them promising a sports based presentation)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> You know why WWE calls themselves "Sports Entertainment" instead of wrestling? It was a trick to avoid regulation from the athletic commissions.
> AEW and WWE are 2 sides of the same coin -WWE is wrestling as much as AEW is, and AEW is as much "Sports Entertainment" as WWE (Despite them promising a sports based presentation)


….. wait… you think this is still the reason on 2021?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ….. wait… you think this is still the reason on 2021?


It WAS the reason for the change. Now it´s a marketing strategy and a brand identification. They´ve invested huge amounts of time and money to be known as "Entertainment". They can´t just go back... It´d be like Harley Davidson suddenly starting to exclusively sell Electric bicycles.. Better for the environment, but that´s not what people associate with Harley.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> It WAS the reason for the change. Now it´s a marketing strategy and a brand identification. They´ve invested huge amounts of time and money to be known as "Entertainment". They can´t just go back... It´d be like Harley Davidson suddenly starting to exclusively sell Electric bicycles.. Better for the environment, but that´s not what people associate with Harley.


so, my original statement was right


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> so, my original statement was right


Not really. You claim AEW and WWE are two different things just because of what they call themselves. I claim they´re the same. One isn´t more sports entertainment than the other, and one isn´t Pro wrestling more than the other.
When every move is pre-planned before the match, it´s basically gymnastics instead of Pro-Wrestling. Both companies do this, so one is not "better" or more "real".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Not really. You claim AEW and WWE are two different things just because of what they call themselves. I claim they´re the same. One isn´t more sports entertainment than the other, and one isn´t Pro wrestling more than the other.
> When every move is pre-planned before the match, it´s basically gymnastics instead of Pro-Wrestling. Both companies do this, so one is not "better" or more "real".


i didn’t say they are different / i said they are the same


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i didn’t say they are different / i said they are the same


Well I took it like you said WWE and AEW are two different things just because they call themselves 2 different things... 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’ll hear no arguments from me
> 
> but the companies themselves
> 
> ...


So there´s really no argument


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Well I took it like you said WWE and AEW are two different things just because they call themselves 2 different things...
> 
> 
> 
> So there´s really no argument


i said the meaning of the terms are different

which they factually are


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The CM Punk entrance was indeed sublime 

And whilst AEW is far from the top company, it does feel like the hottest promotion right now

As others have said - it's a great time to be a wrestling fan, no matter what your preference. Hopefully WWE strive for improvements now they've had a kick in the arse - then everyone is happy


----------



## RonnyBart (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm a long long time lurker of these forums. I've come to realise reading this forum is detrimental to enjoying wrestling. The CM Punk moment was amazing, it's grabbed the attention of casuals or lapsed fans as they are called now. There's something to be hopeful for after wrestling has been I the toilet for years. 

Then you come on this forum and it's people unhappy, acting like they know better, everyone thinks they're an expert. Everyone old is shit, everyone young should win. AEW sucks or is the greatest etc etc

Just enjoy the moment


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RonnyBart said:


> I'm a long long time lurker of these forums. I've come to realise reading this forum is detrimental to enjoying wrestling. The CM Punk moment was amazing, it's grabbed the attention of casuals or lapsed fans as they are called now. There's something to be hopeful for after wrestling has been I the toilet for years.
> 
> Then you come on this forum and it's people unhappy, acting like they know better, everyone thinks they're an expert. Everyone old is shit, everyone young should win. AEW sucks or is the greatest etc etc
> 
> Just enjoy the moment


ronny, you should stick around

i like your brand of positivity


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Punkhead said:


> WWE and AEW are two completely different things that only look similar on the surface. Vince McMahon calls it sports entertainment and claims that they're not competing with any pro wrestling promotion (despite his actions clearly showing otherwise). According to Vince, he has been running a variety show, not a wrestling show, since the 80s. They try to shy away from the wrestling world as much as possible. Meanwhile AEW is absolutely a part of the wrestling world and isn't embarrassed to call itself pro wrestling and isn't embarrassed of, or antagonistic towards, its fans. WWE is a TV show about a wrestling show. AEW is a wrestling show that just happens to be filmed and shown on TV.


UFC calls themselves sports entertainment.. UFC admits to being sports entertainment to get legalized in New York

Look if you believe the show with the tiny childlike dude, Barney the dinosaur, Orange Cassidy slightly brushing peoples legs, teleporting, zombie and alien girl, orange juice matches is 'pro wrestling' and not exactly like WWE I have beachfront property in Northern Greenland you might be interested in.. 

Nothing on US TV since 84 has even come close to presenting pro wrestling. Not WCW, not TNA (who btw also loved to claim they were wrestling lol), Ecw or AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

validreasoning said:


> UFC calls themselves sports entertainment.. UFC admits to being sports entertainment to get legalized in New York
> 
> Look if you believe the show with the tiny childlike dude, Barney the dinosaur, Orange Cassidy slightly brushing peoples legs, teleporting, zombie and alien girl, orange juice matches is 'pro wrestling' and not exactly like WWE I have beachfront property in Northern Greenland you might be interested in..
> 
> Nothing on US TV since 84 has even come close to presenting pro wrestling. Not WCW, not TNA (who btw also loved to claim they were wrestling lol), Ecw or AEW.


where is the real pro wrestling these days?


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> If we’re going by that definition then nobody is an original for any mainstream company since they started out wrestling for the school they trained at. So I guess the wrestling schools can only claim original performers lol
> 
> Which I’m all for if it stops people on here bitching about AEW stealing WWE & TNA talent lol


That's not at all what I said..

If you actually develop or dramatically change the character of a wrestler then they can be considered originally from your company. For example Steve Austin and Undertaker are considered WWE stars through and through.

Darby Allin's entire character and skill set was formed in Evolve and other independent wrestling companies who deserve far more credit than AEW does for debuting what they consider (not me, he has a lot to work on) the finished product.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> That's not at all what I said..
> 
> If you actually develop or dramatically change the character of a wrestler then they can be considered originally from your company. For example Steve Austin and Undertaker are considered WWE stars through and through.
> 
> Darby Allin's entire character and skill set was formed in Evolve and other independent wrestling companies who deserve far more credit than AEW does for debuting what they consider (not me, he has a lot to work on) the finished product.


Great, that’s good too. Mox, Punk, Jericho, Sting, Pac, Paul Wight, Jake Hager, Selina Deeb, Cody Rhodes, Matt Sydal, Sean Spears, etc aren’t Ex WWE or TNA since they either developed their current character in AEW or the Indies. I’m all for that too.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Great, that’s good too. Mox, Punk, Jericho, Sting, Pac, Paul Wight, Jake Hager, Selina Deeb, Cody Rhodes, Matt Sydal, Sean Spears, etc aren’t Ex WWE or TNA since they either developed their current character in AEW or the Indies. I’m all for that too.


I mean, exactly. I don't know if many of them are referred to as WWE originals, although without googling I'd like to see if you know where all of them would be considered originals of.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I mean, exactly. I don't know if many of them are referred to as WWE originals, although without googling I'd like to see if you know where all of them would be considered originals of.


Going by the character argument, I’d say the following:
Mox: CZW
Punk: ROH
Jericho: WCW 
Sting: WCW
Pac: not certain where but he’s had this gimmick before WWE
Paul Wight: AEW
Hager: AEW
Deeb: possibly NWA
Sydal: see Pac
Rhodes: NJPW/AEW
Sean Spears: AEW


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> The Panthers are garbage and everyone knows it. Reigns is a champion, an alpha and the biggest star in wrestling. The Panthers will never win anything.


Get off Romans nuts.


----------

